# Licensed copy of windows 8, Is it possible?



## Nestik (Aug 27, 2011)

Just as the title summarizes, I have a licensed copy of windows 8 pro, I would like to know if it's somehow possible to load it onto my touchpad. I don't really see any benefit of loading it onto my laptop or desktop but I would love to load it onto my touchpad. Is this possible? I know when the previews were out it was a hot topic but later shut down due to licensing issues. However, if you have a legal licensed copy, would it be possible? If so how would I go about doing this?

(Also, I realize this is an android forum.. I don't know of any other forums that have as much support for modifying the touchpad as rootzwiki does however, if this post causes any issues in any way by pertaining to a different OS then I do apologize, and I'd like to ask the mods to take appropriate measures and if possible point me in the right direction.)

Thanks!


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

Your Windows 8 license is for the x86/x64 versions of Windows 8, not for the ARM version.


----------



## Nestik (Aug 27, 2011)

Hunter X said:


> Your Windows 8 license is for the x86/x64 versions of Windows 8, not for the ARM version.


I sadly seem to have forgotten that. Well, I guess that answers my question! Shot down before it even had the chance to take off. Oh well, maybe in the future. Thanks!


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

only version of windows 8 would be windows RT. that one is made for arm processors. but don't hold your breath that it will ever see the light of day on a touchpad


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If it didn't come with Windows on it, you won't be installing windows on it.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Asus just released their All-In-ONE Desktop that detaches from the base (Win8 intel Core i3/i5/i7 with 1Tb drive, 2Gb GeForce, etc) for an 18" Android 4.1 tablet (Tegra3, 32Gb & 2Gb ram) that can also remote/virtual desktop the Win8 base station. Cool. 
So someone's at least thinking about it. May be as close as you will get.

http://www.transformeraio.asus.com/

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Asus just released their All-In-ONE Desktop that detaches from the base (Win8 intel Core i3/i5/i7 with 1Tb drive, 2Gb GeForce, etc) for an 18" Android 4.1 tablet (Tegra3, 32Gb & 2Gb ram) that can also remote/virtual desktop the Win8 base station. Cool.
> So someone's at least thinking about it. May be as close as you will get.
> 
> http://www.transformeraio.asus.com/
> ...


Wow, both Intel and Nvidia Tegra 3 processors! Can't wait to see what this puppy will cost!


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Wow, both Intel and Nvidia Tegra 3 processors! Can't wait to see what this puppy will cost!


Not quite dual processors, although technically it is, but not in the way I think you're imagining it as. Based on the description by ASUS, it seems that the base (dock) has the Intel processor in it as well as all the "desktop" hardware/functionality in it, while the tablet has the Android hardware/software in it. When the tablet is docked, the tablet might be acting as simply a display and nothing more. Windows 8 mode while undocked, as ASUS called it "Remote Desktop Mode", is just a remote session to the dock (which I'm assuming requires the dock to be turned on). The pictures show the dock nearby for the Remote Desktop Mode, so I don't think you can carry the display to work or the park and use Remote Desktop Mode from there. I wouldn't be surprised if ASUS starts selling the dock only in the future where you can dock your standalone ASUS tablets onto for Windows Desktop mode (Future tablets with the remote feature built in already).


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally saw the price for this on amazon. $1300
http://amzn.com/B00BWHILC4

Considering an i3 desktop can be had for $400 and a 10" android tablet can be had for $500 or so, it hardly seems worth it.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, but the 2nd gen version at $699 will look better.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunter X said:


> Not quite dual processors, although technically it is, but not in the way I think you're imagining it as. Based on the description by ASUS, it seems that the base (dock) has the Intel processor in it as well as all the "desktop" hardware/functionality in it, while the tablet has the Android hardware/software in it. When the tablet is docked, the tablet might be acting as simply a display and nothing more. Windows 8 mode while undocked, as ASUS called it "Remote Desktop Mode", is just a remote session to the dock (which I'm assuming requires the dock to be turned on). The pictures show the dock nearby for the Remote Desktop Mode, so I don't think you can carry the display to work or the park and use Remote Desktop Mode from there. I wouldn't be surprised if ASUS starts selling the dock only in the future where you can dock your standalone ASUS tablets onto for Windows Desktop mode (Future tablets with the remote feature built in already).


I would think that as long as one has access to wifi and if this tablet supported 4G, then one could access the Intel run desktop.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

But the experience would be just terrible. Remote desktop apps are slow as is (Teamviewer, logmein, VNC, etc.) ASUS is probably using a proprietary protocol to get a fluid remote desktop experience via wireless connections at minimal distances. Or ASUS might be using Intel WiDi.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunter X said:


> But the experience would be just terrible. Remote desktop apps are slow as is (Teamviewer, logmein, VNC, etc.) ASUS is probably using a proprietary protocol to get a fluid remote desktop experience via wireless connections at minimal distances. Or ASUS might be using Intel WiDi.


I've used Teamviewer and did not find the experience all that bad. Millions of folks VPN into work via their laptops all the time. Of course, nothing short of sitting at the PC one is using is going to work as well as that. We all do it everyday via our tablets and smart phones via wifi and 4G and somehow manage to get by.


----------

